# Let's see your hate! [What game characters do you hate?]



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay folks! We've all had that one time in a game where we despised that certain someone so much that we wanted them dead on the spot. Who would that be to you folks and why? If its a story plot reason, then use spoilers with caution. Not everyone will want to be spoiled. Personally for me....I DESPISE TOAD. From the Mario series. Why? BECAUSE OF HIS ANNOYING SQUEALY VOICE AND UGLY APPEARANCE AND ANNOYING, ANNOYING AI!

*Sigh* So...Tell me folks...Who do you hate?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 16, 2015)

What about that Cousin of Nick in GTA IV?
That little pile of shait, which is just so incompetent

Also every fucking anoying character in every video game


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay, that seems reasonable. While Roman did nag constantly, he wasn't an awful person in my opinion.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> What about that Cousin of Nick in GTA IV?
> That little pile of shait, which is just so incompetent
> 
> Also every fucking anoying character in every video game



Jeffery aka "OGLoc" in San Andreas was so much worse. The mission where you and him ride a motorcycle to chase and kill his prison butch is my least favorite mission in the game. One wrong move, you and the ass clown are thrown off the bike while Freddy is getting away; by the time the bitch gets back on the bike, Freddy's gone, restart mission. 

One time Jeffery's AI couldn't comprehend how to get on a bike so I unloaded an smg clip into his bitch face but the game flagged him as essential and invincible, spinning me into a dimension of pissed off I haven't experienced since Zodiark from Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2015)

Shut up Kenji, we all fucking know you have parent issues.
Any over dramatic dip-shit in shows who weeps about problems instead of solving them or act in stupid hypocrisy ("Everyone stop fighting" *while in a super mecha fighting*) should meet a grim end.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2015)

Judith from tales of vesperia who is a terrible character and also makes the main character less likable as well.


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 16, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Judith from tales of vesperia who is a terrible character and also makes the main character less likable as well.



Yeah, but it can't be as bad as Tales of Graces F with their dumb thing about 'FRIENDSHIP'


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2015)

Maxthewicked100 said:


> Yeah, but it can't be as bad as Tales of Graces F with their dumb thing about 'FRIENDSHIP'


That just sounds like generic writting.
The writting of Judith was so poor that it not only ruined her as a character (not that she had much to begin with) but also made the main character a lot less likable as a character.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2015)

Edward from Final Fantasy IV. "Oh no I'm low on HP! Better run away so i can't be healed!"


----------



## Amiir (Mar 16, 2015)

Kai Leng from Mass Effect 3. Protagonists always seem to be unable to shoot straight when it's convenient to the plot...


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Chie from Persona 4. Goddamn, she's so fuckin' annoying it hurts. Even her voice is grating.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

Tidus from FFX. Everything about him is offensive to me. His appearance, his voice, his mannerisms... ugh. I was ecstatic when he at least died admirably at the end of X, and subsequently pissed off when they brought him back to life in X-2 :[


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 16, 2015)

Akasha from Unreal Tournamet 3. 

She is the main antagonist, and while the story was crap, Epic did a great job making me hate the bitch on the battlefield.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 16, 2015)

Cloud. He's a fucking whiney bitch who just can't seem to get over his victim mentality. You have the strength of an entire ARMY (and skills he somehow aquired through magic psychic planet fluids) and he does what with it? Mope around. At LEAST he has the balls to save the world. =~= 

Oh...and Hope from FFXIII....Hell...how about everyone in FFXIII.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

Scout off tf2 to a degree , obnoxious bastard , just the stuff he says when I get killed by him that pisses me off , but some people make sfm's and stuff of him where he's OK


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Chie from Persona 4. Goddamn, she's so fuckin' annoying it hurts. Even her voice is grating.



She's bad at the start of the game but i found her more tolerable once kanji and rise gets rescued.

Also, thanks for the spoiler Garth -_-  i actually didn't mind tidus except for the laughing scene. Also, why did you play X-2? Its so crap.

Now personally...i don't like Murray from the sly cooper series, his personality and voice irritates me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> She's bad at the start of the game but i found her more tolerable once kanji and rise gets rescued.
> 
> Also, thanks for the spoiler Garth -_-  i actually didn't mind tidus except for the laughing scene. Also, why did you play X-2? Its so crap.
> 
> Now personally...i don't like Murray from the sly cooper series, his personality and voice irritates me.



The game is over 10 years old. Deal with it.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to really hate Rinoa from FF8. Can't remember why now. 

Can't really stand Liara from Mass Effect either. Her voice is kinda ~floaty.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 16, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The game is over 10 years old. Deal with it.



Yeah i liked that game as a kid, never got too far, was going to buy the collection for the vita. That's why i wasnt too pleased with the spoiler.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2015)

Amy Rose, Krystal, and Baby Rosalina.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

SÃ¼leman from Civilization V makes me pissed off, I don't know why though


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 17, 2015)

one word
HEY LISTEN LOOK OUT HEYHEY.
I hate her soo much.

and i hate daisy why is she even a supermario char when she appears nowhere


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 17, 2015)

Claptrap in Borderlands 2 was one of the most insufferable things I've ever experienced in a video game. Fuck you and your shitty memes, you ruined Poker Night at the Inventory 2 for me you little shit.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 17, 2015)

I didnt played Borderlands but he was so anoying, that I know him


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 17, 2015)

This piece of sh...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 17, 2015)

Vitaly said:


> This piece of sh...



At least you could throw him off a cliff.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't think of a character, honestly. Video game characters typically don't bother me and the ones that do are in games I haven't played enough to even be familiar with said characters.


GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Tidus from FFX. Everything about him is offensive to me. His appearance, his voice, his mannerisms... ugh. I was ecstatic when he at least died admirably at the end of X, and subsequently pissed off when they brought him back to life in X-2 :[


I'm still playing FFX....

And I like Tidus. Mostly because he's well-meaning and is justified in his dad hate.





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The game is over 10 years old. Deal with it.


No, screw that.
People are constantly being born and constantly participating in things that are old and new alike. The fact that something is old means nothing and implies that most people that participate in some form of media only do so when its brand new.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 17, 2015)

Maxthewicked100 said:


> I DESPISE TOAD. From the Mario series. Why? BECAUSE OF HIS ANNOYING SQUEALY VOICE AND UGLY APPEARANCE


[video=youtube;AvVkI0xcHpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvVkI0xcHpg[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> No, screw that.
> People are constantly being born and constantly participating in things that are old and new alike. The fact that something is old means nothing and implies that most people that participate in some form of media only do so when its brand new.



Tough nuggets, no one is gonna use kids gloves about revealing spoilers after something has been out for over 10 years on the off chance some baby has been born that's never played it. By this point if you haven't seen it its not our problem. People are free to discuss it with impunity.

anyway~ I hate this fucker:







Someone kill Tingle in fire please. The absolute worst thing to have come out of the best Zelda game.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 17, 2015)

Slippy sucks. He always has a bogey on his tail, and his voice acting in SF Assault was atrocious.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 17, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> and i hate daisy why is she even a supermario char when she appears nowhere



Daisy was the main princess in super Mario land actually for the gameboy.

If there's any Mario character to hate, its gotta be waluigi. He doesn't feature in any proper Mario games but still seems to act important.
WHY WALUIGI AROUND ANYWAY!!!????

now still Garth, how could you play through all of X-2? I played the first 2 missions and decided quickly that the game was not worth playing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Falco.

Just die, bitch. Fox doesn't need you anyway.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 18, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Falco.
> 
> Just die, bitch. Fox doesn't need you anyway.


D-does this make him any more likable? 
http://www.arwinglanding.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=0
;_;
I love Falco.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Falco.
> 
> Just die, bitch. Fox doesn't need you anyway.


In before Dyluck


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 19, 2015)

The first video game character I ever hated was Captain Qwark from the first Ratchet and Clank game, simply cause he screwed you over big time and then in the second game, he screws you over again! Why he is still a popular character to this day in the franchise, is beyond me, cause if I was Ratchet, I would have just R.Y.N.O'd that guy by the end of the second game. 

The most recent video game character I hate is a tie between Steve Haines and Martin Madrazo from GTA 5.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well someone already said cloud but yeah I hate him so much. 
John's marston's son jack in red dead redemption. No jack for the millionth time your not cool
Morgan from the thief reboot. She's the main reason why the story sucks so much balls. Plus cocky female characters that think their better than the player just need to die. Seriously that cliche needs to die.


----------



## cromignon (Mar 19, 2015)

I hate all the characters in Metroid: Other M. They talk waaaay too much.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

Most of the cast of Final Fantasy VIII can throw itself into a wood chipper. I just find them all super annoying, with the exception of Quistis, Laguna, and Edea (past disc 2, of course).


----------



## Atemis (Mar 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Kai Leng from Mass Effect 3. Protagonists always seem to be unable to shoot straight when it's convenient to the plot...


Holy shit, it's like a 14 year old boy's fanfiction character sneaked into the game while nobody was looking.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> The first video game character I ever hated was Captain Qwark from the first Ratchet and Clank game, simply cause he screwed you over big time and then in the second game, he screws you over again! Why he is still a popular character to this day in the franchise, is beyond me


Spoiler: He redeems himself in Up your Arsenal, and people like him cause he's a dick.


----------



## Dreythalion (Mar 21, 2015)

Big the cat. I hate him so much. I also can't stand bubsy.


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vitaly said:


> This piece of sh...



Oh dear god...NOT HIM DX


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;AvVkI0xcHpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvVkI0xcHpg[/video]



Yeah, I've seen this...A true example of what gives me brain damage.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2015)

Every sonic character apart from: Sonic, Knuckles, Tails and Dr. Robotnik.


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Daisy was the main princess in super Mario land actually for the gameboy.
> 
> If there's any Mario character to hate, its gotta be waluigi. He doesn't feature in any proper Mario games but still seems to act important.
> WHY WALUIGI AROUND ANYWAY!!!????
> ...



Well, to be honest...Waluigi was the villain for Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix and to be fair, he's not so annoying.


----------



## Maxthewicked100 (Mar 24, 2015)

cromignon said:


> I hate all the characters in Metroid: Other M. They talk waaaay too much.



Tell that to the MGS series!


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh and then there are these people from SC4:


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

The Thieves from Spyro the Dragon.  No other video game antagonist has ever thrown me into a blind rage the way those spastic blue douche-waffles have.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 24, 2015)

No hate yet for Mr Vile from Banjo Kazooie?

No one else want to take those sentient vegetables and shove them right up his arse?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cousin, let's go bowling! 
Fuck you, Roman, I don't want to go bowling, or drinking, or to a strip club when I have 4 stars and the cops are after me.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Reaver.  Just....fucking Reaver.  I would have enjoyed Fable SO much more if you could kill him.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Mar 25, 2015)

Senpai-Fish said:


> Reaver.  Just....fucking Reaver.  I would have enjoyed Fable SO much more if you could kill him.


I actually really liked reaver it was theresa I despised. I don't like being nagged for doing stuff especially in games that have moral choice. I understand if it's just random npc's since that helps the atmosphere and theme of the game but when it's someone you will have to deal with for an entire game then it's too much.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 25, 2015)

Sirjoshd109 said:


> I actually really liked reaver it was theresa I despised. I don't like being nagged for doing stuff especially in games that have moral choice. I understand if it's just random npc's since that helps the atmosphere and theme of the game but when it's someone you will have to deal with for an entire game then it's too much.



Reaver just rubs me the wrong way to be honest.  Theresa I could tolerate, annoying as she can be.  But Reaver, especially in Fable 3, just pissed me off to no end.  I never could understand why he had so many fans with how much of a prick he was.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Mar 25, 2015)

Senpai-Fish said:


> Reaver just rubs me the wrong way to be honest.  Theresa I could tolerate, annoying as she can be.  But Reaver, especially in Fable 3, just pissed me off to no end.  I never could understand why he had so many fans with how much of a prick he was.



It's funny you mention fable 3 since he's the ONLY character I could stand in that game. Plus he had some cool ideas.
Paige:You have to build a school!
Reaver: Fuck that noise why not turn the orphanage into a whore house, i'll give ya a million gold!.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 25, 2015)

honestly... i really hate Rochelle in left for dead 2, and takeo masaki from the black ops call of duty games


----------



## Cassedy (Mar 26, 2015)

Thrall from WoW (he was okay in WC3), since he turned into Green Jesus.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't really like Daisy from Mario. :c
"Hi, I'm daisy!"
gets a little bit too annoying for me. c:


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 4, 2015)

Fidget from Dust. Fidget as a character is alright, its just the voice acting irritates me so much.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 4, 2015)

Gary Oak... that motherfucker... always one step ahead...â€‹


----------



## Sylox (Apr 4, 2015)

Miltank (Pokemon Gold): I always had trouble beating this son of a bitch.
Slippy: Dude was annoying as fuck. Sometimes I would intentionally shoot his ship.
Luigi: One of the most useless characters in video game history.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 4, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> Gary Oak... that motherfucker... always one step ahead...â€‹


 
"Smell ya later" :V ...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 4, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> Gary Oak... that motherfucker... always one step ahead...â€‹



You can't ignore his girth <:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 5, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Miltank (Pokemon Gold): I always had trouble beating this son of a bitch.
> Slippy: Dude was annoying as fuck. Sometimes I would intentionally shoot his ship.
> Luigi: One of the most useless characters in video game history.



Why would you consider Luigi to be useless? In Mario 2 he was one of the most useful characters and Luigi has a great personality compared to Mario. Not to mention he is a key character in the mario and Luigi games...otherwise mario would easily lose in those games. I hate how badly he gets treated.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Luigi: One of the most useless characters in video game history.



Your one of the most useless characters in FAF history :V
Luigi is one of my all time favorite video game characters. He the underdog. I always root for the underdog.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your one of the most useless characters in FAF history :V
> Luigi is one of my all time favorite video game characters. He the underdog. I always root for the underdog.



It's okay, Luigi got back at everyone in Mario Kart


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your one of the most useless characters in FAF history :V
> Luigi is one of my all time favorite video game characters. He the underdog. I always root for the underdog.



I ONLY use Luigi in Smash games. Something about his play style fits with me so well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 5, 2015)

Please just go away Fiora. I don't like you. I don't want to listen to you. You're rude and needy.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your one of the most useless characters in FAF history :V
> Luigi is one of my all time favorite video game characters. He the underdog. I always root for the underdog.



What can I say, I just don't like the guy.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What can I say, I just don't like the guy.



I think Luigi has something he would like to say to you.
... He is not too happy.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I think Luigi has something he would like to say to you.
> ... He is not too happy.



Ok...maybe I was being a bit unfair in my criticism of Luigi. Perhaps he isn't as useless as I think he is.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ok...maybe I was being a bit unfair in my criticism of Luigi. Perhaps he isn't as useless as I think he is.



Lol. I'm just messing with you, having some fun. Although I think calling him useless is a bit of a stretch, it's ok not to like Luigi  He is one of my favs but he doesn't have to be yours


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 5, 2015)

fuckin dido from civilization 5, been at war with her for centuries and completely drove her off of her homeland and continent, she only has 1 city left but still has the nerve to demand i give her a ton of gold and her cities back. Not only that but the world congress has been trying to get rid of her but she still has the nerve to entitle that Islam should be a world religion when only 3 cities follow Islam...that bitch really ruffles my jammies. I'm gonna enjoy getting rid of her soon, hopefully Ghandi will launch a nuke :V


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 5, 2015)

Irish from Battlefield 4 < A fucking whinny ass. Whenever he speaks, it's like he's taking loud shits straight into your ears. I don't want to know what the hell he ate from Taco Bell last night.

Forty-Five from SOCOM 4 < Ur just eye candy yah noob. Just because you're asian doesn't make you any more of a ninja.

Lyle from Animal Crossing < B, who the f*ck is you? Insurance my ass. You better have insurance mah boi. Shovels only dig but so deep.

Steve from Minecraft < Swagless, generic & basic ______.  Does he even have a nationality?

Darius from NFS:Carbon < He's so bad at racing, that he needs 3 of his evil henchmen, a car in a tier of his own, and the whole Palmont City police department to take you down. Really. A tier 4 against tier 3? Are you slow?(Literally)

Jet from Sonic Riders < True douchebag. But gets some of that Slave Wave puh? That's some bs. Just like Amy's importance in every Sonic game she's been in.

Finally,
D


----------

